# Do you skin your predators?



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

*Do you skin your predators?*​
Yes - I skin and save all fur 2644.83%No - I could care less about fur 58.62%Sometimes - I might skin an animal if I really like the fur 2034.48%Other - (Post below)712.07%


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

Just wondering how many of you guys hunt and keep fur, and how many just leave the animal. No wrong answer... and poll is anonymous. Don't feel bad about voting!


----------



## Axel (Mar 21, 2010)

I keep all furs


----------



## poe (Feb 10, 2010)

I keep my coyotes but I don't skin them myself. I hang them and freez em then sell them whole. someday i might get into skining and stretching but I havent done it very much and I don't really have a good set up to do it in either. I don't have a heated shed yet and the girlfriend would prob kill me if I started bringing my hides in the house.


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

I skin'em and rack'em---then usally ship most of them to a sale, and sell a few locally.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

I like to pluck mine


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I've skinned a few in my day but not lately.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

On a call said:


> I like to pluck mine


Duck Duck Goose


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Got rid of all my boards years ago but am going to check with the Chief of the local band and see if any of them still put up furs plus I was allowed to trap on their land back when I first started, they have a craft shop and have always seen yote's out on their leased lands while heading to the border, if I can get permission to hunt on their land its an incredible hunting opportunity.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Are you talking Indian lands?


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

youngdon said:


> Are you talking Indian lands?


 Yes sir! the guy who has the grow-op that I talk about west of me borders Indian land, they have scattered pieces all around the valley.


----------



## singlesix (May 13, 2010)

Thought about making some jerky out of them. I make some really good deer jerky dont think the guys at work would be able to tell the difference Its not a game animal so i could even sell the jerky right. I dont think i could do it coyotes smell too bad. I dont have anyone to sell to if i did i would keep the furs, i take tails every now and then and i have a nice skull mount from one, thats about it.


----------



## NattyB (Jan 5, 2012)

I skin everything I shoot and sell the carcasses to the local Chinese restaurant. Helps alot seeing fur prices are so low.

RS, NattyB


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

NattyB said:


> I skin everything I shoot and sell the carcasses to the local Chinese restaurant. Helps alot seeing fur prices are so low.
> 
> RS, NattyB


So some poor sod is eating coyote!?


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

owooooooo goo gai pan ?


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

NattyB said:


> I skin everything I shoot and sell the carcasses to the local Chinese restaurant. Helps alot seeing fur prices are so low.
> 
> RS, NattyB


Gives a hole new meaning to "wok your dog"..........


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Its a grim thought!


----------



## ScopinYotes (Jan 31, 2012)

Looks like I'm never eating Chinese again..


----------



## Savageheart (Dec 29, 2011)

Cats for sure but not coyotes they are not worth much this far South.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

* Use to do good selling to the Chinese Restaurant till one closed and it kinda did away with any profits.*


----------



## NattyB1 (Jan 21, 2012)

There was a confirmed case of dog being served in Reading Pa a few years back. I always order shrimp...YOU CANT FAKE SHRIMP. RS NattyB1


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

Nope, its all about preserving tons of other beneficial wildlife. I used to back in the 80's sell whole, but now I'm preserving wildlife AND buzzards. Of course thats if even they eat them--Im not sure!


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

No as there's no market over here, if there was I'm not sure it I would or not. Though on saying that I would like some nice pelts tanned for home, if only there was a good local tannery.


----------



## alann (Nov 18, 2011)

Glad to see more votes for keeping fur than tossing it. It's good to see a resource utilized.


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

alann said:


> Glad to see more votes for keeping fur than tossing it. It's good to see a resource utilized.


 Its not wasting a resource perse, its saving others---- better to waste a few and save many.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

alann said:


> Glad to see more votes for keeping fur than tossing it. It's good to see a resource utilized.


I agree with you and wish we had the tannery's that you guys have.


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

I can sure see both sides. Whether you use the pelts or not, you're still doing the other animals a huge favor!


----------



## oneshotcowboy (Mar 4, 2010)

i keep mine when they are good enough to sell. alot of mange up here. i dont want to help the deer though as we have way to many anyways...lol


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

Special hides from special hunts yea. Coyotes only if it is an exceptional hide. Fox, cats, badgers most of the time and an occasional deer hide.


----------



## charlie63 (Aug 11, 2012)

Yup! I also trap.


----------



## old skunk (Aug 14, 2012)

if thay r good i skin them


----------

